# Did a halogen to xenon conversion on e90



## peoe2 (Nov 9, 2004)

A friend of mine offered a fellow e90 owner retrofit xenon on his car along with installing a front lip on the bumper. We met at my friend's house and worked on it, took 4h.

I did the xenon retrofit while my friend did the lip. Overall it was easy, just took a bit of time. We have 1 problem with the driver xenon that turns off after 1 min only when the engine is on. Both xenons works fine when engine is off. Since the xenons are used part, it may be the bulb or ballast. Anyway here is more info for those interested.

http://e90post.com/forums/showpost.php?p=424219&postcount=982


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

peoe2 said:


> A friend of mine offered a fellow e90 owner retrofit xenon on his car along with installing a front lip on the bumper. We met at my friend's house and worked on it, took 4h.
> 
> I did the xenon retrofit while my friend did the lip. Overall it was easy, just took a bit of time. We have 1 problem with the driver xenon that turns off after 1 min only when the engine is on. Both xenons works fine when engine is off. Since the xenons are used part, it may be the bulb or ballast. Anyway here is more info for those interested.
> 
> http://e90post.com/forums/showpost.php?p=424219&postcount=982


I noticed in your post you didn't install the Auto Levelling Devise.Any reasond why?
cheers
vern


----------



## command (Jul 30, 2010)

This car original have xenon ?


----------

